# Post Your Cute Bunny Bonding Moments Here



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 6, 2022)

I’ll go first


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Apr 6, 2022)

My buns aren’t bonded (although I plan to someday), but they still live next to each other and have cute moments together often. I currently breed so mom and kits are cute together sometimes, and when I put my buck and doe together sometimes.

Opal (mom) and Moon (daughter)

Dune (dad) and Opal (mom)

Snowball (white), White Fang (black), and Dune. They kept jumping into Dune’s exercise pen (it was quickly stopped by an extra board, but it was cute while it lasted). They were all bucks, but Snowball and White Fang’s hormones hadn’t kicked in yet. 

Opal next to Bullet (other side of fence)

Snowball and White Fang cuddling


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Momma Luvbun (Apr 7, 2022)

I bonded my double-mane lionhead, SmurphyMurphy CooperTrooper Pooper, to 2 ladies  
He was the new bun the first time around and the bun of the house the second time around


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 8, 2022)

Veggie Time!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Apr 8, 2022)

There is also this one (I just found it) of Opal and her last litter.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 13, 2022)

Theo and Will are not cuddly at all, but last night they were stressed after getting their nails trimmed and wanted to be beside one another!
Sorry the pics are kinda blurry


----------



## bigtab (Apr 14, 2022)

The first picture is them eating together and the second is them sharing a carrot even though there’s another one next to them


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 19, 2022)

They was bonded but I will have to rebond them again. My boy Odin (Nethie) would always sit under my girl and sometimes I thought he was gone/hiding but then I would see a head pop under my girl Embla. Embla is a belgian hare, so she got a nice arche where my boy often use to run under or sleep


----------



## Chelle's bun's (Aug 12, 2022)

Hermelin said:


> They was bonded but I will have to rebond them again. My boy Odin (Nethie) would always sit under my girl and sometimes I thought he was gone/hiding but then I would see a head pop under my girl Embla. Embla is a belgian hare, so she got a nice arche where my boy often use to run under or sleep
> View attachment 60237
> 
> View attachment 60238


Those ears!!!!! so cute!


----------

